# ECO Log 6 Scent Elimination System



## coyote170 (Jan 19, 2003)

Another(Got to have toy) sweetie is gonna roll her eyes at this on!!Hehe.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I gotta draw the line somewhere and it might as well be here. I have so many huntin' gizmos and archery gadgets that I could start a museum! Of course after a few more rave reviews I'll have to have one!


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Like all the scent elimination stuff,,,who really knows whay a deer might pick up? It seems scent free to us,,but our noses cannot compare to an animals. Always someone trying to get out $$. Sorry,,just a sceptical sort.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Agreed...it will not destroy odors (like cigarette smoke for example) that are not bacterial. You have to wash them out. But it does get rid of the bacteria that munches away on the skin cells left on the clothing and what grows from our sweat and such. Hence the reason I noted to wash the cloths first. For example. Have you ever washed your hunting cloths, put them away, then taken them out a few weeks later and notices a "musty" smell???? THAT is bacteria growing on the fabric. This unit will kill that. Just another piece in the arsenal 
Wyvern


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

TTT
Wyvern, keep up the good work!


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

Can I hook it up to my sleeping bag and wake up descented? How bout the dog house? Just leave it on all the time in the johnny... :smile:


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

will it remove the rubber smell from you rubber boots? or not since its not bacteria


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> will it remove the rubber smell from you rubber boots? or not since its not bacteria


That's a good question.. I don't have any rubber boots that are brand new to try it against unfortunately. I always used mud for that battle


----------

